# Do you regret anything?



## anubis404 (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you have any regrets about the gear you have purchased, or the company you bought in to?

I'll start with myself. I somewhat regret going Nikon, because they do not make an F4 70-200 zoom (aside from the MF one). I was at a trade show today, looking at an 80-200 AF-D F2.8, the guy next to me was looking at a Canon 70-200 F4. My price was $675, and his was $450. I don't really need the 2.8 aperture, and the small size of the F4 is a huge plus. I wish I didn't have to spend so much to get an 80-200.

So, what are your regrets, if any?


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought into the company that makes that lens...and my currently amazing camera. No regrets.


----------



## anubis404 (Feb 8, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> I bought into the company that makes that lens...and my currently amazing camera. No regrets.



The Nikon or the Canon?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2009)

I regret selling my Canon New F-1 (all the other gear).

I should have kept that when I changed to Digital ... even though I may not have used it again.

That was the best camera I have ever had ... better than any 35mm AF or DSLR camera ... except maybe my Bronica SQ-A ... which I also regret selling.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 8, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> I was at a trade show today, looking at an 80-200 AF-D F2.8, the guy next to me was looking at a Canon 70-200 F4. My price was $675, and his was $450.



First, that's an awesome price for the 70-200 f/4L.

I don't think you'll miss the range between 70 & 80mm, I'm not sure if you'll even notice it.  I would consider 70-200 and 80-200 to be the same thing.

I shoot Canon, so I'm not really familar with the Nikon lenses; but if that 80-200 f/2.8 is comparable to the Canon version, that sounds like a sweet deal too.
(It sounds like the Nikon lens is actually the better deal.)


The only regret I have is that I wish I got the black body instead of the silver one.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 8, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> First, that's an awesome price for the 70-200 f/4L.
> 
> I don't think you'll miss the range between 70 & 80mm, I'm not sure if you'll even notice it.  I would consider 70-200 and 80-200 to be the same thing.
> 
> ...



Isn't the Nikon 70-200 the 80-200's replacement?

Canon has a 80-200 f/2.8 iirc.


----------



## anubis404 (Feb 8, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Isn't the Nikon 70-200 the 80-200's replacement?



Yes, but its far out of my price range.


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 8, 2009)

I regret selling all my Tamron SP lenses a few years ago, with some new Adaptall Nikon mounts I could use all of them on my D40.


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 8, 2009)

i regret thinking that the d40 would be "all i need"... i didnt realize that i would enjoy photography so much, and get so into it.. the d40, which i told my wife would be "all i need" is no where near what i need... i also have a d50, which i found at a pawn shop about a year after i got the d40, its deffinatly better than the 40, but still not what i need... d200 or 300 is in my future.


----------



## anubis404 (Feb 8, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> i regret thinking that the d40 would be "all i need"... i didnt realize that i would enjoy photography so much, and get so into it.. the d40, which i told my wife would be "all i need" is no where near what i need... i also have a d50, which i found at a pawn shop about a year after i got the d40, its deffinatly better than the 40, but still not what i need... d200 or 300 is in my future.



Same here. My first camera was the D40, and its cheap plasticy feeling, its lack of AF motor, and its undersized body were annoying. I upgraded to the D70s, which is all I need at the moment, as long as I don't plan on shooting in low light conditions.


----------



## elemental (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes.

I regret buying the kit zooms with my K100D (I would have regretted any kit zoom of any brand). They are unimpressive on so many levels. This was well before I had my prime epiphany (and before I knew what a prime was), but still, I despise the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6s of the world.

Even though I sold all of it yesterday and will likely be on an entirely new system in six months, I do not regret buying Pentax.


----------



## Seefutlung (Feb 8, 2009)

When I purchased the 20D ... nobody was close to features, sophistication and IQ in that price point. I was lucky because I knew little about digital equipment and that Canon used CMOS sensors in all their camera not just the most expensive like Nikon.

I shoot nearly all my stuff with available light at elevated ISOs, the IQ of the Nikon CCD sensors at elevated ISOs would have significately and adversely affected my passion for photography.

Gary


----------



## ANDS! (Feb 8, 2009)

No.  Research, research - and more research.

Also the 80-200 Push Pull or AF-D are worth the 500-600 you can find them for, and is most definitely worth saving up for.


----------



## LarryD (Feb 8, 2009)

Every purchase and every experience is a data point on our passion/enthusiast curve..

So, I would have to say that if I had it to do all over again, the only changes I would make are those that I learned from the experiences of those things that didn't work out exactly as I had planned..

So, no regrets, only reflections........:er:


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 9, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> Do you have any regrets about the gear you have purchased, or the company you bought in to?


 
Nope, I never feel buyer's remorse for one simple reason... I do my homework.  People who are impulsive or do not research their purchases will regret what they did.



anubis404 said:


> I somewhat regret going Nikon, because they do not make an F4 70-200 zoom (aside from the MF one).  I don't really need the 2.8 aperture, and the small size of the F4 is a huge plus. I wish I didn't have to spend so much to get an 80-200.


 
It is not that you regret getting into Nikon's becuase they do not have an F4 70-200 (ick), it is becuase you do not have the money to play at the level that a good lens costs.  

We *all* want the best becuase we know that any lens will always be better and sharper when stopped down a couple of stops over it's base setting.  So, a 70-200 F/2.8 set to F/4 will give you better results than a 70-200 F/4 set to it's widest.

Work hard, save, RESEARCH your purchases and always get the best you can afford... you will never  have buyer's remorse.

I say it almost everyday, and not just for photography but almost everything in my life... I would rather do without and save longer than accept the #2 on the list... becuase to me, I am well worth it.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 9, 2009)

My only regret is that hobbies are catered too much to rich people and I can't get a dSLR (I only have a superzoom).  But by buying a superzoom and learning with it and exploring the forum here, at least I know exactly what I want when I can go the dSLR route and won't waste money on too less of a body and kit lenses.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 9, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> My only regret is that hobbies are catered too much to rich people and I can't get a dSLR (I only have a superzoom). But by buying a superzoom and learning with it and exploring the forum here, at least I know exactly what I want when I can go the dSLR route and won't waste money on too less of a body and kit lenses.


 
You can get a Canon 300D for about $200-$250. That's cheaper than a lot of P&S cameras.


----------



## hankejp (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the only thing I regret is going with the D40, like a couple of others.  I'ts a nice little camera, but I should gone with the D90.  That is going to be by next purchase.  At least I'll have the D40 for backup or for my wife to use, should she want to get into photography.


----------



## jlykins (Feb 9, 2009)

I regret not buying the Tamron lenses sooner. I love my 70-200 2.8 and 17-50 2.8. Other than that I don't have any buyers remorse at all.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 9, 2009)

I regret that I spent so much time and money caught up in the gear and acquiring new gear.  If I could go back in time and give myself advice 15 years ago I'd tell me to forget about all the cameras and lenses because they are insignificant compared to the light.  Spend your time and energy getting better with the gear you have, rather than spending time and energy and money getting better gear.

I regret being a die-hard, anti-digital, film geek for as long as I was.  I feared the new technology made my skills and knowledge obsolete (because I was all hung up on the gear and process).  That was a huge waste of time and energy (I don't mean using film was a waste of time, but bitching about digital sure was).

I regret not selling my film gear sooner.  After 2003ish it's value plummeted.


----------



## jcolman (Feb 9, 2009)

No real regrets.  The only one is I wish I had sprung for the 16-35 mk 2 instead of the mk 1.  I understand that the edge sharpness is better on the mk 2 version.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 9, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> You can get a Canon 300D for about $200-$250. That's cheaper than a lot of P&S cameras.


 My superzoom has a lot more reach in the lens than any dSLR body without a lens no matter how cheap you can get it used


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 9, 2009)

Regrets - only that it took me so long to get the money for the Sony-100, that I'm still at the back of the line! I'm grateful that all the minolta lenses my husband and I have work on the sony - that was a blessing!
Other regrets - that I can not afford to buy any new lenses, filters, tripod or a better camera bag. But - thats life sometimes.


----------



## rubbertree (Feb 9, 2009)

I regret that my husband does not understand the need to spend $2000 on a nice piece of glass!


----------



## Early (Feb 9, 2009)

Except for a bum lens or two, I rarely regret any buys.  But sells?  Shoot!

Leica M3 DS with 50mm f2 DR lens.

Minolta MD 100mm f2.5

Nikon FE2 w/ MD12

Maxxum 9000 w/MD

Canon FD 100-300mm lens. ( I sold that before I saw the results it would give me at 300)

PS Oh yeah, a Mamiya 6


----------



## Joves (Feb 9, 2009)

I regret not be born rich and, that is about it. As far as gear goes no regrets what so ever.


----------



## kami (Feb 9, 2009)

My only regrets was buying my D80 4 months before it's price nosedived. And for buying a 55-200 lens because it was 50% off when Compusa closed down and sold it for $120. 

I havn't even seen a need for it.


----------



## CaitlinsCreations (Feb 10, 2009)

My only regret is not learning more about using my flash and flash photography when I was working with the pros.  I love natural light, but I realize now that I need to really work on my flash for doing recpetions and such 

I kind of look at flash as my enemy b/c I am afraid of it   I just need to suck it up and LEARN!


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 10, 2009)

I kind of wish I had gone with Canon instead of Olympus....

But in the end I'm not a Pro and I love it and it works great for what I need.


----------



## LKPhoto (Feb 12, 2009)

My regret...hmmm.... I bought the d40x which at the time was all I thought I needed. As my hobby has turned into a business, I've learned so much more and I need to upgrade asap! I personally like the d40x for portraits but I'm going to upgrade to the d700 for weddings. My regret is that I bought my camera off ebay, and I will never do that again. I ended up with a model from the Japan market and by the time I opened I read all my paper work from the store from which I bought it, it was to late to send it back. I have not had any problems with the camera and I bought a 3rd party warranty, but Im not sure that will even do me any good if the camera breaks, it kind of seemed like a scam after I bought it. Oh well, you live and you learn!


----------



## DWS (Feb 12, 2009)

no regrets.....once I make a decision, it's time to move forward


----------



## bhop (Feb 12, 2009)

No regrets here.

edit:  Oh, just thought of something, I regret not buying the Sigma 70-200 HSM lens that KEH had on their site for  ~$475 before someone else snatched it up.


----------



## anubis404 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> My only regret is that hobbies are catered too much to rich people and I can't get a dSLR (I only have a superzoom).  But by buying a superzoom and learning with it and exploring the forum here, at least I know exactly what I want when I can go the dSLR route and won't waste money on too less of a body and kit lenses.



Nikon D70s are going for dirt cheap now, and D50s even cheaper. Like <$250.



mrodgers said:


> My superzoom has a lot more reach in the lens than any dSLR body without a lens no matter how cheap you can get it used



The keep the superzoom around for telephoto shots.


----------



## blash (Feb 13, 2009)

I, for one, regret not getting into film sooner. Film is so much more fun than digital, and my F100 makes my D80 look like a toy.

I regret going to Israel without having seriously learned photography first - I could have come back with so many more awesome photos than just the handful I had. Although I'm glad I went to Israel with a D80 (1700 photos, even trimmed down there's no way I would've processed hundreds of exposures of film), I still wish I had a F100 then with a few rolls of Velvia to better capture a lot of Israel's natural beauty.

I regret getting my 55-200 - $250 down the drain on a lens I virtually never used. I bought it because the guy who got me interested in photography was an urban photographer who needed it to pull off shots of people without them realizing; and it turned out that it wasn't for me. I threw it in my camera bag for Israel and out of the 1700+ shots in there, I used that lens for maybe 20 of them.

I regret spending $60 on the 28-80 Tamron trash lens that I got with my F100 since I only had a 50mm at the time.

I do not regret going Nikon - the glass may be expensive but a) pretty much all of it is some of the best on the planet, and b) it's nice and flexible, for the most part, between camera bodies.



JerryPH said:


> I would rather do without and save longer than accept the #2 on the list... becuase to me, I am well worth it.



I agree 100% - nothing, absolutely nothing, beats the #1 on the list. I'd rather save for years for the best of the best of the best than to get a piece of crap tomorrow.


----------



## Crazydad (Feb 13, 2009)

At first I had no regrets on buying my D60. Got it for our Disney trip and the light weight and VR lens were great. 

As I got more into photography, in particular sports, I began to regret my choice. Mainly due to the autofocus sensor. With the action shots, it was hard to keep the players in the focus point and consequently the players were a little out of focus on some shots. I also found myself wishing I didn't have to get AF-S lenses.

But now I realize the limitations of the autofocus are helping me by forcing me to learn how to anticipate the shot and switch to manual focus when needed. As far as having to get AF-S lenses, budget constraints have not enabled me to get any new ones anyway. Plus, Nikon now has a 50mm and 35mm AF-S, so when I can get a prime, they have a couple that will work.

The D60 has proven to be a great starter camera and I do not regret my choice there. That being said, I am trying to save up for a D300 (or D400 if it is out when I finally have the money) for the bigger body, CMOS sensor, focus system, and controls that allow adjusting things like ISO, metering and focus modes, etc. without having to go into the menus. Not that big of a deal to do, but since I now shoot most shots in manual, having controls to adjust without going through the menus would be nice.


----------



## NickJ (Feb 13, 2009)

I regret every single bit of russian/soviet gear that I've bought - that's a couple of medium format cameras and a tilt-shift lens. They never produced great quality results for me.

I also regret going over this icy river a few years back to take photos with my D70... it turned out the ice wasn't strong enough! Luckily it wasn't deep at all and I managed to get out of it quickly and change in the car, but the camera refused to work with me any more.




anubis404 said:


> Do you have any regrets about the gear you have purchased, or the company you bought in to?
> 
> I'll start with myself. I somewhat regret going Nikon, because they do not make an F4 70-200 zoom (aside from the MF one). I was at a trade show today, looking at an 80-200 AF-D F2.8, the guy next to me was looking at a Canon 70-200 F4. My price was $675, and his was $450. I don't really need the 2.8 aperture, and the small size of the F4 is a huge plus. I wish I didn't have to spend so much to get an 80-200.
> 
> So, what are your regrets, if any?


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 13, 2009)

I regret getting a RebelXTi, but only recently. 

We bought it as an upgrade to a point and shoot. When we bought it, I didn't know how to spell DSLR or even what it meant. I just wanted an upgrade from our 2.0MP point and shoot that sometimes had 2-3 second shutter lag. 

If I were only taking the occasional picture, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest.

It rubs my pinky wrong when I hold it for extended periods. It tends to underexpose by a 1/3rd of a stop, and if I compensate in-camera, at which point a 1/3rd stop adjustment seems like it went way, way too far (easily controlled with post, though.) I don't like the fact ISO is only adjustable in full stops, it's high ISO performance leaves something to be desired. The viewfinder feels cramped and dark. In the last 3 months, I've realized that I am, now and again but not always, constrained by the camera just a little bit. I sometimes wish the salesman had at least tried to upsell us to the 40D.

But it is what it is. When the shutter dies, I'll get a new camera. It's sufficient for now, but I have a couple regrets. I do regret I didn't know what I was getting into, though.


----------



## goodoneian (Feb 13, 2009)

i kind of regretted upgrading my body to a d300 before investing in better lenses, but got over that pretty quick once i realized that light has more effect on image quality rather than my body/glass


----------



## In2daBlue (Feb 13, 2009)

rubbertree said:


> I regret that my husband does not understand the need to spend $2000 on a nice piece of glass!



That is the funniest response on the thread. Go luck with that one.


----------



## shivaswrath (Feb 13, 2009)

i regret not buying the 14-24mm Nikkor when it dropped to $1469; now with it at $200 more than that for NO reason, I'm waiting for the drop. . .


----------



## skieur (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I have had bad luck with flash units and have gone through them like consumable flash bulbs from way back when.

skieur


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 13, 2009)

After finding this board after I bought my Nikon D40, I thought I had plenty of regrets...shoulda got the D60...shoulda got the D90...etc. etc.

However, after looking at the cost of these rigs (with NO glass), I realized I made the right decision.  

I have a good camera, two "ok" lenses for just walking about(18-55 & 55-200 kit lenses), one pretty good zoom lens for shooting sporting events (Sigma 70-300), and 1 awesome lens for portraits/low light (Nikkor 50mm 1.8).

Throw in 3 books, a remote control, and a few other accessories, I'm only into this thing for $1000.

With the D90, that's at least $1500 or more.  Now all I need is that SB-600.


----------



## milavidal (Feb 13, 2009)

buying the kit lens D80+18-135...I like the zoom range but boy, not really great quality...images aren't really the sharpest around...


----------



## Montana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have no regrets thus far.  I started with an XTi kit, practiced, studied, and decided what I like.  Always researched every lens purchase from the kit to the 600 f/4 IS purchase last week.

I did have a little dissapointment with the kit 28-135 w/ my 40D, but for the price it was bundled with the body, I would not consider it a regret at all.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 15, 2009)

People should not have regrets starting out on a lower end dSLR or even a kit lens.  They are great and by the time they know what they are doing, they are ready to make a more educated decision.  I would say that basically, most people who are just starting out are not even able to fully use what they have... much less be able to exploit a mid-high end dSLR.

In other words, its ok to start small.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 15, 2009)

> People should not have regrets starting out on a lower end dSLR or even a kit lens.



But it gives me blisters.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 15, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> Do you have any regrets about the gear you have purchased, or the company you bought in to?


 *No!!!!!*  I did my research.  If you didn't (all that look at this thread with regret) ..... shame on you.


----------



## Crazydad (Feb 15, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> But it gives me blisters.


 
That was the main reason I went with the D60 over the XTi/XSi. The Canon just was not comfortable in my hands. I knew I could not go wrong with either Nikon or Canon, so I went with the most comfortable.


----------



## epatsellis (Feb 15, 2009)

rubbertree said:


> I regret that my husband does not understand the need to spend $2000 on a nice piece of glass!



I almost have the same problem, though my wife understands why we need a 400 2.8, just don't know where the funds will come from.


----------



## Gomes (Feb 17, 2009)

probably getting talked into a d60 at the local shop. I did some research, but I should've done more. The d40 and d60 are for all practical purposes, the same.... Expecially for someone who was just learning, I would'nt have noticed the difference. I am just getting to the point where the d60 is holding me back, even then I am still learning as I shoot different subjects and I can't justify a d300 just yet.

I still plan on moving up to a d300, but I could've saved a few bucks if I had picked up a d40 instead of a d60. Besides that, I am happy with what I've purchased.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2009)

goodoneian said:


> i kind of regretted upgrading my body to a d300 before investing in better lenses, but got over that pretty quick once i realized that light has more effect on image quality rather than my body/glass



... and here for you in this case, you reached the point where the camera was more important than additional glass.  This is the same that happened to me going from D200 to D700, but not before I had accumulated some excellent lenses.  There comes a point where the best glass in the world cannot give you the results you need becuase the camera is the main limiting factor.

I was very often frustrated when taking photos in dark places, or any other low light scenario.  Even when I was using strobes, I often had to crank them to 3/4 or full power and still not get quite the results that I wanted.  With the D700, not only do ALL my lights work at a consistently lower power level (saving me batteries and increasing the life of the components), but I am getting the results that I want and more.

Now, for 95% of the people, camera before lens is not going to work for them... why?  Because they are at a lower knowledge level and are not exploiting their current camera AND lens, much less a more expensive camera.  However, once the knowledge does start getting into the head, normally the first thing that does become the limiting factor to getting good images *is* the lens because most people start off with kit lenses which are the lowest quality and most limiting all around.  Of course it will be easy to make big increase in image quality over low quality and/or kit lenses.

Once lenses are no longer a limiting factor, or like in my case, *any* lens will not give the desired results, that is the time to move up to a better body.  During this process, one accumulates good quality glass that will serve you now and in the future.

"They" say that when it comes to photography, there are 2 areas where you buy the best and buy only once... your lenses and your lighting.  Cameras and other accessories are replaced and upgraded every few years.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 17, 2009)

I regret nothing!

Well, maybe that sammich I ate earlier today.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Feb 19, 2009)

Well sense I ended up switching from Nikon to canon recently I would say I regret going Nikon in the first place. 

I also regret buying Alien bees rather than expanding my SB-800 collection and then just saving up for a profoto kit.


----------



## usayit (Feb 19, 2009)

I regret giving up my B&W enlarger.....  I am happy with the outcome of scanning but it just isn't as fun.

I'd probably return to shooting more B&W negative if I still had it...  I want to enjoy the whole process from beginning (shutter) to end (print).


----------



## iriairi (Feb 22, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I regret nothing!
> 
> Well, maybe that sammich I ate earlier today.



Yes, manaheim, but do you accuse your parents?


----------



## Jon0807 (Feb 22, 2009)

My regret isn't really a big one but tho I love my 40d I wish I would've saved up more for a full frame sensor.  At the time I researched I didn't fully understand what the crop meant and now that I've had experience with it it does get slightly annoying.  But it's no big deal.  I do plan to upgrade at some point when money allows.  But for now I'm happy with what I chose.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 25, 2009)

Speaking of one my previous regrets... I got a battery grip for my XTi for my birthday. Pinky-blistering problem solved.


----------



## DRoberts (Feb 25, 2009)

Regrets? Such a variable concept. At one point I would say I had regrets, but now I say I had learning experiences.
I like the gear I have, and plan on expanding in the near future. So no regrets there.
If I had to say I had a regret it would be getting rid of my film stuff.


----------



## Gregoryniss (Feb 25, 2009)

I regret not getting into photography earlier...


----------



## eminart (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't really regret anything.  But it IS annoying that one year after I bought my D80, I can get a D200 for less than I paid for the D80.  And a D200 is what I really wanted at the time.  I guess I'll just focus on lens collecting and wait until the D300 prices fall and upgrade then.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 26, 2009)

Only leaving a camera bag with 2 Canon A1 bodies and a bunch of lenses and other stuff in a car overnight. It wasn't there next morning, neither was it insured.


----------



## kellymarie (Feb 26, 2009)

i regret going "cheap".  i got the XTi and even that was out of my price range.  if i knew i was going to love it so much i would have waited and saved more for a better body.  that being said, i do love my XTi.  i just wish that i knew i wouldn't have to upgrade later on.  if i want to take my photography to the point of reaching my ultimate goal (professional level), i know i will have to upgrade.  it's kind of upsetting.  but i try not to let it limit me.


----------



## woytek (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm brandy-new here, but saw this thread and felt the need to post.  

I don't have any regrets gear-wise thus far.  I learned on an old Pentax SLR that my Dad had from his time in Vietnam.  My first camera was a Nikon N6006 SLR that was a high school graduation present.  That camera served me well as I got into B&W, worked with the yearbook in college, and generally became "that guy" who always had the camera at events.  The best man at our wedding gave us a gift that allowed me to get into the digital age with a D70s.  At the time, I had to go with the 18-70 f/3.5-5.5 kit lens.  It's Nikon glass, but not much better than the 35-55mm that I had on the N6006.  Still, lots of practice and lots of learning from others allowed me to get some good shots.  I've had my Dad's old Vivitar flash unit, too, which has served me well.

I was recently asked to help photograph a friend's wedding, and so decided to do a serious upgrade.  Later this week, I will become owner of a D700, a 24mm f/2.8, a 50mm f/1.4, an 85mm f/1.8, and an SB-900 (yes, all Nikon).  After a lot of research, I think that this will get me to a good spot while I work on saving for the next upgrade in glass.

Given the cash that I just dropped on that gear, my only perceptible regret is that I didn't invest in better lenses earlier.  The expense usually caused me to shy away, as I was getting "good enough" from what I had.  After using a few of my Dad's lenses over the past few years (he shoots a D70 with high-end Nikkors), I wish I had bought a few along the way, so that I'd only be looking at the body and maybe lighting upgrade now.  

This gets my collection started, though, and I can't see any serious regrets in the future.  Who knows what Thursday will bring, though....  

jonathan


----------



## GreyTricky (Mar 4, 2009)

Can I regret a picture I failed to take ?   

I was driving in light rain from my house to a friends across town, as I left my road I saw two amazing bright colorful rainbows in the sky next to each other like an 'm'

As I passed another main road, one leading into an industrial area I looked right and saw one of the rainbows lanfding at the end of that road, actually 'seemingly' to hit the floor, I've been gutted about missing this opportunity ever since as I would have stopped my car and stood in the middle of the road for it :-(

great forum, I need to come here more often !!


----------



## Mr. Murmeli (Mar 5, 2009)

Regrets? So far no. I got the 450D Kit as a reward for my work so that's hard to regret since i lost no money. Then I bought a lowepro bag and love it a lot. And the latest investment was a monkeypod (cheap version of gorillapod, costs 10&#8364; and carries easily my camera, and more). 

So far then no regrets but now my current shopping list is worth 3700&#8364; so "some" elimination from that must be done before going to the shops . That will happen next summer most likely and i'm already afraid of ending up buying everything, and some, and then feeling like crap when looking into my bank account .


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2009)

hmm my only regret is the kit lens for the 400D 

Honestly I don't have any regrets about my current kit. I don't really have any problems with it that I was not mostly aware of before I got the kit. I mostly try to plan things out before I go through with them so I have a reasonable idea of what I am still after - though the recent price rises are making me consider a few alternatives.  
Whiles owning the best of the best is good - sometimes its better to go with something cheaper for the shorter term since you can't take photos with kit if you don't have it to use.


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sigma 24-60 f/2.8. Total piece of garbage.


----------

